# Help with lesion removal coding



## Nancy Grisanti (Aug 4, 2009)

I am looking for some help with lesion removal coding.  My question is when coding skin lesion removals, is it appropriate to hold CPT and ICD9 coding until the pathology report is received with either malignant or benign diagnosis?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Aug 4, 2009)

*Yes*

Yes, it is both appropriate and recommended to wait for the path report. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## daniel (Sep 1, 2009)

This a clip from a news update from medicare.



A moderate-to-high suspicion lesion may be reported as a malignancy (codes 11600-11646), if the appropriate excision was performed. To report removal of lesions of uncertain morphology, prior to identification of the specimen, report ICD-9-CM code 239.2 (neoplasms of unspecified nature, bone, soft tissue, and skin), or ICD-9-CM code 709.9 (unspecified disorder of skin and subcutaneous tissue) since proper coding requires the highest level of diagnosis known at the time the procedure was performed.” (ICD-9-CM code 709.9 will be added to the list of payable diagnoses in the LCD.)"


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 1, 2009)

This transmittal was rescinded shortly after it was issued.    Since the CPT codes come as either benign or malignant it is prudent to wait for the pathe report.


----------



## daniel (Sep 2, 2009)

Hey, Debra A. Mitchel

Can you direct me on an article or where it states it was recinded. I just want this info in black and white. Before I update this news to my providers.


Thank You
Daniel


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 2, 2009)

I have a communication from John Verhoveshek (sp) with the AAPC where he checked it out for me.  I am teaching this week but when I get back home ( I am in Fargo now) I will look this up, if you give me your e-mail I will just forward it to you.


----------



## daniel (Sep 2, 2009)

Thank You


Daniel@caduceusmedical.org


----------

